# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Afslank kuur en onbeschermde sex

## lindatjuh

Hoi

ik ben bijna twee weken bezig met het hgc afslankkuur... in de beschrijving stond dat de pil niet werkte dus heb ik deze niet ingenomen... vorige week zaterdag heb ik onbeschermde sex gehad met mijn vriend, de dag daarna heb ik de morning after pil gehaald intussen ben ik gewoon doorgegaan met de kuur. mijn vraag is of deze dan wel goed werkt en hoe groot de kans is dat ik nu zwanger ben. wanneer kan ik dit testen of is het gewoon wachten tot ik klaar ben met de kuur?

met vr.gr. lin

----------

